# I need a good book, dammit!



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm a prolific leisure reader but, lately, I just can't seem to figure out what to pick up. It's driving me nuts. I've got a few non-fiction books on the go, but I need the relaxation of some good fiction. Anybody have any suggestions? I'm open to a broad variety of suggestions.


----------



## Lushington (Jul 12, 2006)

A Questionable Gentleman said:


> I'm a prolific leisure reader but, lately, I just can't seem to figure out what to pick up. It's driving me nuts. I've got a few non-fiction books on the go, but I need the relaxation of some good fiction. Anybody have any suggestions? I'm open to a broad variety of suggestions.


Some suggestions:

_English Passengers _by Matthew Kneale.

_Headlong_ by Michael Frayn

_Murphy _by Samuel Beckett

_The Gift_ by Vladimir Nabokov

_Life: A User's Manual_ by Georges Perec

_A Dance To The Music Of Time_ by Anthony Powell

_Edwin Mullhouse_ by Stephen Millhauser

_I'm Gone _by Jean Echenoz

_The Counterlife _by Phillip Roth

_The Long Day Wanes_ by Anthony Burgess

_Death Of Virgil_ by Herman Broch

_Hadrian's Memoirs _by Marguerite Yourcenar


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

Lushington,

In a way, you've stumbled onto my problem. I've read Powell's _Dance_ twice. I've enjoyed it so much that it has largely spoiled other literature for me. I'll check out your list.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

The Black Company series by Glen Cook.
The Seventh Sword series by David Duncan
The Recluse series by Modesti
_The Bagpipe and Its Music_ by Seamus McNeil
Old school sci-fi, try the Skylark series by EE Smith.


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

Wayfarer,

I'll have a look at these, though I should warn you that after being inveigled into the whole Aubrey/Maturin thing, I only read series by authors who are now dead. It's the only way to guarantee that the bloody things end!:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Lushington (Jul 12, 2006)

A Questionable Gentleman said:


> Lushington,
> 
> In a way, you've stumbled onto my problem. I've read Powell's _Dance_ twice. I've enjoyed it so much that it has largely spoiled other literature for me. I'll check out your list.


There are two other contemporaneous _romans-fleuves_: C.P Snow's _Strangers and Brothers_ and Henry Williamson's _Chronicle of Ancient Sunlight. _I've read parts of S&B, and none of CAS. The former just isn't in _Dance's _class, and the latter is hard to come by in the US because of Williamson's politics. There really is nothing else like _Dance_. You might try Powell's four volumes of memoirs _To Keep The Ball Rolling_. It has the same cool, detached, amused voice - but the people Powell knew in real life were nowhere near as interesting as those that existed solely in his head. You might try Waugh's _Sword of Honour _trilogy. That has its _Dance-_like moments. And there's always Proust


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

Lushington,

I've done AP's memoirs and most of Waugh, including _Sword of Honor_. The others you've mentioned sound promising as at least being in the same neighborhood, even if they are not quite as good.


----------



## Lushington (Jul 12, 2006)

A Questionable Gentleman said:


> Lushington,
> 
> I've done AP's memoirs and most of Waugh, including _Sword of Honor_. The others you've mentioned sound promising as at least being in the same neighborhood, even if they are not quite as good.


Well you're certainly a member of the AP fan club. Powell's early novels, _Afternoon Men_, _From A View To A Death_, and _Venusburg_ are also worth digging up, as is his post-_Dance_ effort _The Fisher King -_ but I imagine you've already consumed those as well. Michael Barber's recent biography is worthwhile, too.


----------



## kabert (Feb 6, 2004)

I just finished a great book called "Ledyard." The author's last name is Gifford. Bill Gifford, I think. It's a biography about a guy who, in the 1700s, wandered his way around the US, Paris, Russia, the Pacific NW, etc. Fascinating and surprisingly a page-turner.


----------



## cufflink44 (Oct 31, 2005)

Nabokov's _Pale Fire_. The greatest comic novel of the 20th century. Or maybe of any century.


----------



## The Wife (Feb 4, 2006)

Kabert's book recommendation reminds me of this one, _The Travels of William Wells Brown_.

It is one of the few paperbacks I have in my history section, a gift from the publisher.

 "This is the remarkable story of two trips by a fugitive slave. One is the dramatic and poignant journey of a humiliated slave up the Mississippi to the North, into freedom. The second is a glorious voyage of the same man to Europe, now an elegant and eloquent ambassador of the abolitionists who hobnobs with writers like Victor Hugo, and moves freely in high society."


----------



## Lushington (Jul 12, 2006)

cufflink44 said:


> Nabokov's _Pale Fire_. The greatest comic novel of the 20th century. Or maybe of any century.


 _PF's _great, unknown predecessor, _The Third Policeman, _might give it a run for its money. I don't know which is the funniest pseudo-scholar: Kinbote or De Selby.


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

Fun reads: the Miles Vorkosigan/Barrayar novels by Lois McMaster Bujold.Good mix of SF and political intrigue.


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

Brideshead Revisited is my favorite book.

I haven't read anything else from Waugh, what should I try?


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

crazyquik said:


> Brideshead Revisited is my favorite book.
> 
> I haven't read anything else from Waugh, what should I try?


_The Loved One_


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

crazyquik said:


> Brideshead Revisited is my favorite book.
> 
> I haven't read anything else from Waugh, what should I try?


As Lushington pointed out, the _Sword of Honour_ trilogy is a good read. I have a hard time dealing with some of the earlier Waugh like _Vile Bodies _and _Handful of Dust_. They start out alright, but it really took Waugh too damn long to learn how to actually finish a novel.


----------



## The Wife (Feb 4, 2006)

_The Comedians, _by Graham Greene
https://www.amazon.com/Comedians-Twentieth-Century-Classics/dp/0140184945


----------



## Lushington (Jul 12, 2006)

A Questionable Gentleman said:


> As Lushington pointed out, the _Sword of Honour_ trilogy is a good read. I have a hard time dealing with some of the earlier Waugh like _Vile Bodies _and _Handful of Dust_. They start out alright, but it really took Waugh too damn long to learn how to actually finish a novel.


Yes, but they all contain good bits. I've always enjoyed the Basil Seal novels, _Black Mischief _and _Put Out More Flags. _Lightweight, but funny. _The Loved One _is very good. One of best products of the first British Invasion.


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

You likely read a few of these, but, here's, https://www.librarything.com/catalo...rch&uniqueID=mL0TyUccliEjmCdGNlUVq3GjjvKGaxaQ, some fiction I recommend.


----------



## PennGlock (Mar 14, 2006)

Anything by Cormac McCarthy. For my money, he's the greatest living American author and the best we've had since Faulkner.


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

*Just for laughs*

Travelling with the Innocents Abroad by Twain. Still laugh out loud funny after 140 years, and anyone who has ever been on a cruise ship will be able to easily relate.


----------



## AOI Photo (Dec 19, 2006)

NOVELS
The Honourary Consul - Graham Greene
The Age of Innocence - Edith Wharton
American Gods - Neil Gaiman
Murder Must Advertise - Dorothy Sayers

SHORT STORY COLLECTIONS
The Complete Short Stories - Mark Twain
Fragile Things - Neil Gaiman
Virtual Unrealities - Alfred Bester


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks, everyone, for the suggestions. I'll sort through them and put in an order to Amazon. I'm still open for more!


----------



## Lushington (Jul 12, 2006)

A Questionable Gentleman said:


> Thanks, everyone, for the suggestions. I'll sort through them and put in an order to Amazon. I'm still open for more!


AQG,

If you're looking for a series of novels along the lines of _ADOT, _you might run down Olivia Manning's hexology (?) _Fortunes Of War_, which is usually packaged as two, one-volume trilogies, _The Balkan Trilogy _and _The Levant Trilogy_. They're out of print in the US, I believe, but the Penguin editions are pretty easy to find in second-hand shops. The narrator (narratress?) Harriett Pringle is no Nick Jenkins - but who is? There's also Durrell's _Alexandria Quartet_ and Paul Scott's _Raj Quartet_.


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

Lushington,

I've done Paul Scott, and more of him than just the Raj Quarted. If you're interested, U. Chicago Press recently put out _Six Days in Marapore_.

The others mentioned are new to me. I will have a look.


----------



## Mahler (Aug 5, 2005)

*Some suggestions*

I second Philip Roth and Michael Frayn. If you're into more humorous fare, try David Lodge, and on a more serious side of things, J.M.Coetzee.


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

I recently read Roth's _The Plot Against America_. Roth did of very good job of making me feel engaged by a protagonist with whom I have nothing in common. An interesting alternate history diversion.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

A Questionable Gentleman said:


> Thanks, everyone, for the suggestions. I'll sort through them and put in an order to Amazon. I'm still open for more!


And remember to go to the Amazon site through the banner on AskAndy. There is one on the Home Page and here:

*Ask Andy Selected Merchants - Menswear, Shoes, Grooming*

THANKS.https://www.amazon.com/?&tag=askand...31441&linkCode=st1&adid=0PAKWDYYZXA4FW26VVCV&


----------



## jturner901 (Mar 21, 2007)

I love everything by Stuart Woods. If you are getting into the "Stone Barrington" character based books, try to start early in the series.

https://www.stuartwoods.com

All the best!

Jay


----------



## Pressfan (Aug 6, 2003)

I recently finished "An Unfinished Season" and am currently reading "A Family Trust", both by Ward Just. The former is a coming-of-age story set in the northern suburbs of Chicago in the early 1950's. It concerns the events during the summer before university of the main character. He has a summer job at a tabloid newspaper and often spends his evenings at North Shore parties and the novel presents an interesting contrast between these two worlds. The latter story is about a family who owns the local newspaper in a small Illinois town and what happens after the patriarch passes away, especially given the provisions of his will. It examines the urban development prevalent at the time and focuses on the granddaughter of the patriarch and examines the changing social mores vis a vis women and how the family and business cope.

Both books are quite enjoyable and it is evident that the author is acutely familiar with the period and milieu. It appears the author was a newspaper reporter and his attention to detail is ever present. I highly recommend both books.


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

A hard to find, out of print book that I greatly enjoyed was "AEgypt," by John Crowley. I wish I had not loaned out my only copy. Also, "The Secret History," by Donna Tarrt.


----------



## Lushington (Jul 12, 2006)

A Questionable Gentleman said:


> I recently read Roth's _The Plot Against America_. Roth did of very good job of making me feel engaged by a protagonist with whom I have nothing in common. An interesting alternate history diversion.


What is truly remarkable is that Roth is only now entering his decline, which started with _The Human Stain_ a few years back. From _My Life As A Man_ through _American Pastoral_, Roth had an extended run of excellence that has few equals in American letters, perhaps no equal. Those novels that deal explicitly with identity and its role in creating art, such as _My Life As A Man_, the _Zuckerman_ novels, and _The Counterlife_, are extraordinary. When the USA's number next comes up in the Swedish lottery Roth should easily take home the prize. He probably won't, but he should.


----------



## eg1 (Jan 17, 2007)

*Nero Wolfe*

If you are looking for some light amusement in terms of fiction, you would be hard pressed to do any better than the Nero Wolfe series by Rex Stout.


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

Liberty Ship said:


> Also, "The Secret History," by Donna Tarrt.


True literature for the sartorialist! And the picture of the author in the hardbound edition...


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

You have probably read them already, but for some lighter fiction reading, how about the James Herriot novels?


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm reading The Yearling, by Marjorie Kinnan Rawlings, to my ten-year old daughter. After every ten pages or so I have to stop and say to her, this is really fine writing. You have to read it to yourself when you grow up. Not a children's book, it's great Americana, from Central Florida.


----------



## Clovis (Jan 11, 2005)

*Cormac McCarthy*



PennGlock said:


> Anything by Cormac McCarthy. For my money, he's the greatest living American author and the best we've had since Faulkner.


McCarthy is an extraordinary writer indeed


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> You have probably read them already, but for some lighter fiction reading, how about the James Herriot novels?


Oh, Aye, Wayfarer, I've done _All Creatures Great and Small_. I enjoyed it and the TV adaptations. Like as nought it's time to revisit Mr. Herriot's writing from t'North!


----------



## 44XT (Aug 2, 2005)

I second the James Herriot series of books for light fiction reading. I recently got into the series and ended up devouring them. Then I tracked down the TV series DVD's and devoured them. Must have something to do with a glimpse into simpler times that relaxes me after a hectic day! A wonderful side benefit in watching the series is the fine examples of truly Trad clothing presented, you'll want to go out and buy a whole bunch of tweed after!


----------



## AOI Photo (Dec 19, 2006)

44XT said:


> I second the James Herriot series of books for light fiction reading. I recently got into the series and ended up devouring them. Then I tracked down the TV series DVD's and devoured them. Must have something to do with a glimpse into simpler times that relaxes me after a hectic day! A wonderful side benefit in watching the series is the fine examples of truly Trad clothing presented, you'll want to go out and buy a whole bunch of tweed after!


The casting of Sigfried alway bothered me. He is almost the antithesis of how he is described and presented in the books.
Much to old, to heavy, doesn't seem very decisive. More like the vision of him James has while dozing,than how he turned out to be.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

havent had much time to read lately...but this is the last book I read...I would recommend it to anybody...


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

For some just plain entertainment try anything by Carl Hiaasen.


----------



## Cleveland Brown (Feb 13, 2006)

I second Guitone's motion.

I prefer the earlier books by Carl Hiaasen, and I like to re-read some of them several times. They are great for long flights or for loafing on a porch or beach.

Also, for fiction I like Lovejoy series by Jonathan Gash and the Rumpole ones too. I saw a couple of Lovejoy episodes with Ian McShane when they used to show on A&E--nearly un-watchable and nothing like the books.

I have been reading William Leonard Marshall's Yellowthread Street police novels on my recent flights, and they are quite funny/dark stories of a seedy police squad in Hong Kong.

Catch-22 is one book that I can read over and over and still laugh out loud.


----------

